# Vibrant camera wont take pictures. Just freezes.



## xringo

So heres my problem. Whenever i open the camera app , the app would open ,the camera would be working , i can move it around and the camera would capture it. But whenever i try to click on something , like the settings or the blue button (the shutter). It wont respond. It doesn't do anything but the camera lense would capture anything but wont take pictures. Then i get the camera app wont respond message , asking me to close it or wait. Please help , what do i do? Im running zenwich 1.8.5


----------



## drjjones426

xringo said:


> So heres my problem. Whenever i open the camera app , the app would open ,the camera would be working , i can move it around and the camera would capture it. But whenever i try to click on something , like the settings or the blue button (the shutter). It wont respond. It doesn't do anything but the camera lense would capture anything but wont take pictures. Then i get the camera app wont respond message , asking me to close it or wait. Please help , what do i do? Im running zenwich 1.8.5


Goto manage applications and clear data for camera then should be good to go.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## xringo

drjjones426 said:


> Goto manage applications and clear data for camera then should be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


 I did that still no luck. I even cleared the cache and dalvik cache by going into the root menu , by holding volume keys and power. Still no luck


----------



## dougfresh

Extract any ICS camera apk from any rom and paste it in system/ app folder and set permission like the other apps in there. Then reboot.


----------



## manus ferrera

Have the same problem lately. Running ICzen 1.8.5

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki


----------

